# Moviola Rossonera



## tamba84 (2 Settembre 2012)

continua da qua: http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=52278852

e nel nuovo forum iniziamo la moviola per il nuovo campionato



Milan-sampdoria 0-1

MOVIOLA - Discreta la direzione di gara dell'arbitro Banti che preferisce condurre il match "all'inglese", sorvolando anche su alcuni interventi piuttosto duri da ambo le parti, a tutto vantaggio dello spettacolo e della continuità del gioco. Bravo nel primo tempo a non lasciarsi influenzare dalle proteste rossonere per un tocco di mano in area blucerchiata che i replay riveleranno poi essere assolutamente involontario.(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88042/milan-vs-sampdoria/report)

MILAN-SAMP (arbitro Banti)
Banti è la dimostrazione che le spiegazioni ripetute venerdì a Coverciano (dopo Sportilia) sui falli di mano (e aspettiamo i fuorigioco) erano affatto chiare, quasi quasi sbagliate tanto erano confuse. Cominciamo bene...
PRIMO TEMPO - Eder si aggiusta il pallone visto che non sarebbe riuscito a controllarlo: è uno dei due casi che i vertici della Can hanno detto essere da giallo. Ma non c’è. Krsticic trattiene Boateng: giallo. Il Milan protesta per un presunto fallo di mano di Gastaldello: a parte che davanti a lui Costa svirgola, il pallone colpisce il gomito sinistro che è attaccato al corpo. Robinho-braccio per se stesso: ci risiamo, niente giallo. Gastaldello frena Robinho: ammonito.
SECONDO TEMPO - Yepes di testa, Romero para, pallone sul palo e poi nettamente in campo, l’arbitro d’area Baracani è comunque ben piazzato. Altro giallo mancato per un fallo di mano per... se stesso: lo commette Boateng, non succede nulla neanche a lui. Costa su Boateng, ammonito il blucerchiato, come Tissone, Romero e Bonera.
(http://www.corrieredellosport.it/ca...e+gol+irregolari.+Palermo,+il+rigore+ci+stava)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

eccovi anche la moviola per bologna-milan 1-3 di ieri

MOVIOLA - Panchina del Bologna inferocita in occasione del rigore. Secondo i rossoblu il fallo era di Pazzini. Proteste bolognesi ancora per un fallo di mano di Boateng non sanzionato. Abbiati richiama l'attenzione di Tagliavento su suggerimento dell'arbitro di porta, ma il direttore di gara ignora il collega. Agliardi protesta sul secondo goal convinto di aver subito una carica.(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88047/bologna-vs-milan/report)

potrebbero anche aggiungere che non c'è stata nessuna carica ma che agliardi ha fatto la presa saponetta o presa a dida,come ho coniato questo termine ve lo lascio indovinare ,


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Con ste due disposizioni della circolare 1 stanno facendo una confusione mostruosa, anche a livello degli organi tecnici nazionali inferiori... aspetto con ansia il raduno per vedere un po' che si combinerà. E' certo che ne vedremo delle belle.


Il mio parere sulla gara di Ieri:
Il calcio di rigore a favore del Milan non c'era: è Pazzini che trattiene il difensore del Bologna inizialmente. In questo caso però mi sento di assolvere l'Arbitro, perché vedendo l'azione in diretta (a velocità normale quindi) sembra nettamente il contrario. Oltretutto l'arbitro è posizionato dietro l'azione (correttamente in quella situazione) e non può avere una visuale chiarissima di ciò che avviene perché i "corpi" dei giocatori coprono le trattenute. Non può essere nemmeno aiutato molto dall'assistente d'area che è posizionato dall'altra parte. Netto e senza discussioni, invece, il rigore per il Bologna, Nocerino manca clamorosamente il pallone e prende Diamanti in pieno.
Nel secondo tempo l'aa2 (che è mitico, troppo simpatico.. lo conosco,  ) sbaglia (stranamente per lui) un posizionamento e quindi non vede un fg abbastanza facile.
Male, anzi direi malissimo la gestione disciplinare della gara con Tagliavento che va ad ammonire a senso unico, ma soprattutto ammonisce giocatori per interventi che, in qualche caso, non erano neanche fallo (mi aspettavo almeno l'ammonizione del terzino sinistro del bologna). Mi aspetto prestazioni di ben altro livello da un fischietto di questa caratura.. 8.30

- - - Aggiornato - - -



tamba84 ha scritto:


> MOVIOLA - Panchina del Bologna inferocita in occasione del rigore. Secondo i rossoblu il fallo era di Pazzini. Proteste bolognesi ancora per un fallo di mano di Boateng non sanzionato. Abbiati richiama l'attenzione di Tagliavento su suggerimento dell'arbitro di porta, ma il direttore di gara ignora il collega. Agliardi protesta sul secondo goal convinto di aver subito una carica.(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88047/bologna-vs-milan/report)



Giusto per amor di precisione:
ho già detto che il fallo sul rigore era effettivamente di pazzini. Boateng in quell'occasione non l'ha presa con il braccio ma con il petto, quindi tutto regolare. Non è vero che Tagliavento ha ignorato l'arbitro d'area, il gioco è ripreso con un calcio di punizione per il milan, quindi l'assistente di porta ha visto il fallo di mano. Nessuna carica sul secondo gol: Agliardi si è scontrato con un compagno.


----------



## tamba84 (2 Settembre 2012)

a me più che uno scontro è sembrata una papera clamorosa!


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> a me più che uno scontro è sembrata una papera clamorosa!



Certo, solo che lui sosteneva di essere stato caricato, in realtà si tocca con un compagno... magari non c'entra niente, magari si è un po' "sbilanciato" a seguito di questo contatto. Di sicuro però non è fallo.


----------



## Graxx (2 Settembre 2012)

rigore inesistente ok...però dopo ha fischiato ed ammonito solo noi...gli arbitri italiani sono ridicoli...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Settembre 2012)

Ricordo un fallo identico su Shevchenko non ricordo in che partita (l'ucraino non cadde nemmeno, alzò solo le braccia come per dire " e che c....!". Il telecronista disse "Fallo ineccepibile. Sheva era davanti e stava andando in porta. Il difensore l'ha trattenuto in modo da poter intervenire. Rigore sacrosanto". Ieri invece Carezza era contrario. Hanno iniziato a strattonarsi A VICENDA ma poi il difensore ha tirato giù Pazzini. Se non è rigore questo.... 
p.s. in Barcellona - Milan fu dato al Barça un rigore identico su un corner, Caressa "Eeeeh ma in Europa ti puniscono. Siamo noi che dobbiamo adeguarci".

Che buzzurri!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (2 Settembre 2012)

Quindi quello di ieri è rigore? Iniziamo bene la stagione vedo, con la giusta obiettività


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

La gazzetta scrive che il rigore non è generoso, ma INESISTENTE e lo scrive in PRIMA PAGINA, quindi evidentemente il rigore non c'è... potrei dire la mia, ma visto che è così lampante che non c'è (potevano sottolinearlo due o tre volte) allora non dico niente


----------



## bolzi89 (2 Settembre 2012)

non è vero che il rigore è inesistente, certo si poteva non dare però...


----------



## Doctore (2 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore non c'era pero a velocita normale si poteva dare quel rigore...Cmq e' vero in barcellona-milan per una *******ta del genere e' stato dato un rigore simile,quindi chi si deve adeguare?Quali sono le regole comuni?Non e' possibile che quando capitano a noi episodi farevoli dobbiamo abbozzare e sorbire i sermoni dei vari caressa/bergomi e invece quando capitano agli altri...


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> ...gli arbitri italiani sono ridicoli...



Gli arbitri italiani sono i migliori del mondo. E non lo dico io, lo dicono pressoché tutte le associazioni arbitri del pianeta. Un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore su Pazzini è ambiguo, ma su i corner a favore nostro prima del gol ce n'era almeno un'altro per noi o le trattenute comportano fallo e ammonizione solo a centrocampo se le fanno giocatori del milan, Tagliavento?

Dopo il rigore, direzione a senso unica. Oserei dire sospetta: mezza squadra ammonita, colpiti giocatori di fase prettamente difensiva che sono stati limitati da ammonizioni INESISTENTI. Questa cosa ci ha danneggiato non poco, essendo già in difficoltà per conto nostro e non potendo quasi mai entrare decisi con i contrasti per evitare il serio pericolo del secondo giallo.

Tagliavento ha fatto alcune buone partite 3 anni fa: nelle ultime due stagioni è sempre sempre sempre stato tra l'inadeguato e l'imbarazzante. Soffre di una personalità eccessiva, che gli fa prendere decisioni vistose, a costo di sbagliare e di rischiare di rovinare le paritte.

Gente come Tagliavento è la rovina dell'A.I.A., associazione ormai in completo declino tecnico e morale e che continua a ripetere i suoi errori sin dalle categorie più basse, portando ai massimi livelli del calcio italiano personaggi come questo signore.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore su pazzini era assolutamente inesistente e per come vedo io il calcio avrei pure ammonito pazzini.
Se l'avessero dato ai ladri ora saremmo inferociti, dai.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore non c'era, ma la gestione dell'arbitro è veramente sospetta. Ci sta, il non rigore dato proprio su Pazzini. Può capitare.
Ma l'ammonizione sia quella di De Jong sia quella di Bonera erano assurde. Ammonito anche Pazzini, gamba alta ok, ma sono SCONTRI. Tagliavento è inadeguato, e Gervasoni ieri è stato pessimo.


----------



## Andrea89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Non mi è piaciuta la gestione dell'arbitro,dopo aver concesso il rigore molto generoso ha cercato di "sdebitarsi" distribuendo qualche cartellino generoso ai nostri.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Prima del rigore dell'1-0 c'è stata una trattenuta plateale sempre su Pazzini, rigore nettissimo ed evidente.
Il rigore su Pazzini c'era non c'era, beh io ho notato Pazzini che ha preso benissimo il tempo, si sono strattonati più o meno a vicenda e quando Pazzini lascia la maglia il giocatore del Bologna continua a tenerla (essendo dietro), Pazzini sente tirare e si lascia andare dopo un po', poteva anche non darlo ma ci poteva stare tranquillamente, però trattenuta di maglia continua non era rigore? allora cambiamo le regole.
Il rigore è stato poi il colpo finale, Tagliavento ad ogni nostro fallo dava giallo, sia su gamba tesa sia su un fallo normalissimo, una cosa imbarazzante questo arbitro, il più scarso di A probabilmente.
Fosse finita 1-1 o con una sconfitta tutti a festeggiare la crisi del Milan, non si sarebbe parlato di rigore inesistente così come non si parla del rigore su Pazzini prima, bello così eh?


----------



## Bawert (2 Settembre 2012)

Il rigore di ieri non c'era, ma neanche inesistente. Si sono tirati la maglia a vicenda poi il difensore ha continuato e ha fatto cadere Pazzini. In diretta mi sembrava netto.
Gialli assurdi e anche gialli mancati al Bologna per Morleo che mi sa che ha sbagliato sport.


----------



## Sindaco (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Gli arbitri italiani sono i migliori del mondo. E non lo dico io, lo dicono pressoché tutte le associazioni arbitri del pianeta. Un motivo ci sarà.



Potrebbero esserlo, peccato che l'AIA sia un'associazione per delinquere di stampo mafioso.


----------



## Canonista (2 Settembre 2012)

E il ***.zotto a Bojan?


----------



## tamba84 (16 Settembre 2012)

moviola per milan-atalanta


MOVIOLA - Arbitraggio molto all'inglese da parte di Orsato. Dubbi sul contatto Raimondi-Boateng in area di rigore ad inizio primo tempo: secondo il direttore di gara, però, non ci sono gli estremi per il penalty.(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88061/milan-vs-atalanta/report)

MILAN-ATALANTA 0-1 (arbitro: Orsato di Schio) Al Milan manca un rigore all'8': l'atalantino Raimondi nella propria area aggancia la caviglia di Boateng, Orsato è vicino e lascia proseguire l'azione ma il contatto sembrava francamente netto e sanzionabile. Al 17' non viene fischiata una punizione la limite netta per il Milan per una ancata di Bellini a Emanuelson. Graziato Cigarini a cui manca un giallo mentre giuste le ammonizioni che il fischietto di Schio rifila a Moralez e Raimondi.(http://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/notizie/moviola-juve-graziata-bonucci-era-rosso-172348124.html)


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Mah in quel contatto Boateng cade un po' in maniera ambigua, secondo me volendo rimaneva pure in piedi. La cosa che ha fatto irritare è invece la gestione della gara in generale, nel primo tempo fallo plateale su Boateng in ripartenza e non estrae il giallo. Poco dopo identica cosa a parti opposte con El Shaarawy che ferma un contropiede in maniera molto più lieve e si becca l'ammonizione. Poi per un quarto d'oretta ha permesso calci e spinte con momenti di nevrosi tipo il giallo a Bonera per una cintura a centrocampo. Alla fine manca pure un secondo giallo a Biondini. In generale dava l'idea di volersi dimostrare di personalità agli occhi dei calciatori, spesso volendo strafare.


----------



## Harvey (17 Settembre 2012)

MILAN-ATALANTA 0-1 — Orsato di Schio

Non convince la prestazione dell’arbitro Orsato. Un errore subito in avvio di partita: all’8’ del primo tempo c’è contatto tra Raimondi e Boateng nell’area dell’Atalanta. Orsato è vicino e lascia proseguire l’azione, ma ci sono gli estremi per il rigore. Al 17’ non viene fischiato un netto fallo di Bellini su Emanuelson al limite dell’area bergamasca. Giusta l’ammonizione a El Shaarawy, ma manca un «giallo» a Cigarini che ferma un’azione di ripartenza del Milan. Orsato, a testimonianza della non perfetta serata, ripete l’errore nella ripresa quando, pur vicino all’azione, decide di non fischiare un netto intervento falloso di Biondini su Nocerino (e siamo sempre al limite dell’area dell’Atalanta). Regolare il gol di Cigarini che sfrutta l’ottimo movimento di Denis all’interno dell’area. Sono corrette le ammonizioni che Orsato rifila, nel finale della partita, a Moralez e Raimondi: il primo perde tempo nel battere un calcio d’angolo; il secondo ostacola irregolarmente il rinvio di Abbiati. Nessuna contestazione, invece, sulle segnalazioni degli assistenti Giachero e Liberti. (Andrea Schianchi)

_Gds_


----------



## tamba84 (18 Settembre 2012)

puoi mettere il link?schiacciando su gds non s apre nulla,graziw!


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> puoi mettere il link?schiacciando su gds non s apre nulla,graziw!



Fatto, clicca ora


----------



## tamba84 (18 Settembre 2012)

grazie


----------



## pennyhill (20 Settembre 2012)

Vergognoso.


----------



## Harvey (20 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vergognoso.



 ma come le trovi queste chicche?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Settembre 2012)

per quanto riguarda il rigore di boa contro l'atalanta è vero che ci possono essere gli estremi ma non mi sembra uno scandalo non darlo, certo se ci fossimo chiamati juve ci sarebbe stato anche l'espulsione per il difensore, questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## tamba84 (24 Settembre 2012)

ecco la moviola per milan-anderlecht di coppa(scusate i ritardi ma gli esami e le delusioni di campionaot mi fan avere poca voglia d postare)

MOVIOLA - Al 54' Emanuelson, lanciato in porta da Pazzini, viene fermato per un fuorigioco inesistente. Se l'assistente di Collum non avesse sbandierato il Milan avrebbe avuto un'ottima occasione per portarsi in vantaggio.

http://www.goal.com/it/match/91757/milan-vs-anderlecht/report

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ed eccola per la sconfitta di udine

UDINESE-MILAN 2-1 — Non convince la prestazione di Celi. Ammonito al 39’ Ambrosini quando dopo un calcio d’angolo per il Milan, parte il contropiede dell’Udinese: il capitano dei rossoneri trattiene Pasquale. Nel secondo tempo al 19’ arriva un giusto giallo per Zapata autore di un’entrata dura su Pinzi. Passano 120 secondi e arriva l’azione del rigore: ancora Zapata commette fallo su Ranegie poi la palla arriva a Di Natale che realizza. Celi, però, aveva fischiato subito senza aspettare un possibile vantaggio, sbagliando. Inutili le proteste dell’Udinese: una volta interrotto il gioco non si può tornare indietro. E inutili anche le proteste del Milan: ci sta tutto il secondo giallo a Zapata. Anzi, ci stava persino il rosso diretto per la chiara occasione da gol. E se Celi avesse concesso il vantaggio, avrebbe dovuto lo stesso ammonirlo anche dopo il gol. L’errore più grave di Celi, però, è su Boateng: da espulsione il calcio da dietro dato a Pinzi (sembra persino una reazione per la violenza usata): arriva invece un giallo. Poi l’arbitro, forse pentito, lo ammonisce una seconda volta per un normale fallo su Pereyra.

http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Squadre/SerieA/2012-09-24/boateng-rosso-subito-milito-non-rigore-912702628236.shtml

MOVIOLA – Per Celi una direzione di gara a tratti confusa. Giusto il penalty in favore dei friulani per fallo di Zapata su Benatia. Cosi come l’espulsione che ne consegue per doppia ammonizione. Sbagliata, però, l’espulsione (doppio giallo) di Boateng per un fallo veniale.


http://www.goal.com/it/match/88077/udinese-vs-milan/report


----------



## tamba84 (28 Settembre 2012)

ecco la moviola per il turno infrasettimanale contro il cagliari


MOVIOLA - L'arbitro mostra subito di non gradire gli interventi duri e mantiene lo stesso metro di giudizio sui cartellini gialli. Nel primo tempo il contatto tra Traorè e Pisano sembra essere regolare, l'arbitro lascia correre. Nel secondo tempo Conti rimedia il rosso nel giro di quattro minuti: prima prende il giallo per una richiesta di ammonizione, poi rifila una gomitata a Pazzini e l'arbitro lo spedisce negli spogliatoi(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88082/milan-vs-cagliari/report)


MILAN-CAGLIARI 
De Marco sbaglia diverse cose. Soprattutto, al Cagliari manca un rigore.
PRIMO TEMPO- Già sul punteggio di 1-0, Traorè affossa in area, da dietro, Pisano che era davanti a lui, il gomito sinistro sulla schiena è netto.
SECONDO TEMPO- Sbracciata (forse il colpo arriva col gomito) di Daniele Conti ai danni di Pazzini, per l’arbitro l’intervento è da secondo giallo, arriva un’espulsione che può starci.(http://www.corrieredellosport.it/ca...vani,+fuorigioco+o+no?+Difficile,+forse+Konko...)


----------



## tamba84 (1 Ottobre 2012)

ecco la moviola per parma-milan

PARMA-MILAN 1-1— Rocchi di Firenze
Un solo episodio da rivedere in una partita che Rocchi ha amministrato con autorevolezza. Al 22’ del primo tempo, sugli sviluppi di un calcio d’angolo, Lucarelli va a terra in area rossonera dopo un contatto con Zapata: il difensore del Milan appoggia il piede davanti a quello del parmense, che cerca il contatto e per questo va giù. Giusto non concedere il calcio di rigore. Ammmozioni: Rocchi parte bene. Ammonizione per simulazione a Rosi che si tuffa sulla trequarti (Yepes allunga la gamba ma non lo tocca). Per il resto, l’arbitro è bravo anche a pesare certi interventi considerando l’agonismo dovuto al terreno bagnato. Nel finale anche una finezza: Biabiany entra duro su De Sciglio che va al cross, l’azione prosegue e solo quando si conclude Rocchi mostra il giallo al francese del Parma. (Alex Frosio)(http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Squad...-siena-biava-rigore-negato-912773892538.shtml)

MOVIOLA - Nel primo tempo c'è un contatto sospetto tra Zapata e Lucarelli in area rossonera, il contatto c'è, ma il capitano del Parma ha accentuato troppo la caduta. Rocchi ha deciso di non intervenire(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88095/parma-vs-milan/report)


----------



## tamba84 (3 Ottobre 2012)

ecco la moviola per la sfida di champions con lo zenit.

MOVIOLA – Il tedesco Felix Brych giudica veniale al ventesimo un contatto in area Bojan-Hubocan. Il dubbio resta. Per il resto, partita corretta, nessun episodio rilevante.(Zenit-Milan 2-3: Il Diavolo trema, ma vince - Goal.com)


----------



## tamba84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

moviola derby per un derby amaro

MILAN-INTER 0-1, arbitro: Valeri 4 - Non comincia bene: grazia Samuel dopo un minuto e contribuisce ad esacerbare un po' gli animi. In generale tollera un po' troppo gli interventi duri. Al 29' ferma un contropiede rossonero per un fuorigioco inesistente. Inspiegabile quando ferma l'azione un attimo prima del potenziale pareggio del Milan: viene fischiato un fallo di Emanuelson su Handanovic (che proprio non c'è), in quell'istante sulla palla arriva Montolivo che insacca a gioco ormai fermo. Dubbi anche allo scadere del primo tempo, quando sempre Emanuelson sfugge a Juan Jesus che lo stende. Il brasiliano è già ammonito. L'arbitro fischia la punizione, ma poi decreta anche il termine del primo tempo. Male pure nella ripresa, con tante imprecisioni e molte incertezze, come sul possibile tocco di Yepes ai danni di Palacio al 28'. Manca anche un rigore piuttosto netto al Milan, a 9' dal termine, quando Samuel allarga il braccio e mette giù Robinho.

LA MOVIOLA DI CM.IT: Mazzoleni grazia Chiellini, Valeri sbaglia tutto nel derby | CALCIOMERCATO.IT


MILAN-INTER 0-1 — Valeri di Roma 
Niente salto di qualità per Valeri al suo primo derby milanese. La gara dell’arbitro affonda dopo 120 secondi: evita di mostrare un giallo a Samuel e subito dopo non espelle Allegri dopo una protesta plateale (proprio per la mancata ammonizione al difensore). Da quel momento i giocatori non riconoscono più l’autorità del direttore di gara, contestandolo per ogni fischio e rendendo il compito del fischietto romano molto arduo. A questo bisogna aggiungere alcune decisioni sbagliate che contribuiscono a innervosire i calciatori. Il Milan si lamenta a ragione al 40’ quando Valeri vede un inesistente fallo di Emanuelson su Handanovic: in realtà il portiere in uscita alta respinge il pallone e poi finisce sull’avversario. Il problema è che dopo il pallone, arrivato a Montolivo e calciato di prima intenzione da circa 25 metri, termina in rete: non è gol annullato perché il fischio arriva in contemporanea al tiro del rossonero, ma è chiaro che senza l’intervento dell’arbitro poteva essere l’azione del pari. La serata difficile dell’arbitro è fotografata nell’ultima azione del primo tempo: contatto tra Jesus (già ammonito) ed Emanuelson, sarebbe fallo dell’interista e invece Valeri indica il contrario, poi subissato dalle proteste manda tutti negli spogliatoi in anticipo di una decina di secondi. Nella ripresa è da regolamento il secondo giallo per Nagatomo: mano volontario che impedisce al pallone di arrivare a un avversario. Protesta plateale anche di Stramaccioni (chiedeva un fallo di Yepes) e naturalmente per par condiciocon Allegri non accade nulla. Nel finale in area nerazzurra assist di Pazzini per Robinho appena ostacolato dal braccio largo di Samuel: l’arbitro lascia correre, sarebbe stato un «rigorino» meglio non averlo fischiato. Non convincente neppure la gestione dei cartellini: Mexes lo meritava molto prima, alcuni sono sembrati affrettati. Insomma, per Valeri derby da non ricordare: ci vuole molto più personalità

MILAN-INTER 0-1 (arbitro: Valeri di Roma) Al 39' del primo tempo Bojan per Emanuelson, Handanovic esce con i pugni ed entra in contatto con l'olandese, che in realtà cerca di evitare l'estremo difensore nerazzurro. Valeri ferma l'azione per fallo su Handanovic, prima che Montolivo tiri, indovinando l'incrocio dei pali. Giuste e veementi le proteste dei rossoneri, alle quali seguono forti dubbi sulla decisione del direttore di gara. Allo scadere della prima frazione, Juan Jesus, ammonito in precedenza all'11', rischia il secondo cartellino per gioco pericoloso: l'arbitro lascia correre. Nella ripresa, al 4', l'Inter resta in 10: espulso Nagatomo. Il giapponese, già ammonito durante i primi 45 minuti, tocca ingenuamente il pallone con il braccio. A 8 minuti dal termine, infine, Pazzini inventa, in area dell'Inter, per Robinho, messo giù da Samuel, che allarga il braccio. L'arbitro incredibilmente non interviene: era rigore.

La Moviola: Valeri, un derby da dimenticare - Yahoo! Eurosport IT

MOVIOLA - Annullato un goal al Milan per un fallo fischiato in favore del portiere dell' Inter, episodio dubbio. Il doppio giallo a Nagatomo ci può stare, come il rigore non assegnato al Milan per il contatto Samuel-Robinho.

Milan-Inter 0-1: Decide Samuel - Goal.com


----------



## tamba84 (22 Ottobre 2012)

moviola per lazio-milan

LAZIO-MILAN 3-2 — Tagliavento di Terni 
La partita scorre via veloce ma anche in modo corretto, e Tagliavento è bravo da subito a stabilire il metro della partita: al 12’ ammonisce Nocerino che, superato da Candreva, va dritto sull’uomo, e un minuto dopo giallo anche per Dias che entra duro su Nocerino. Le due sanzioni, giuste, raffreddano subito gli ardori agonistici delle due squadre, che peraltro evitano durezze particolari (appena 6 i falli commessi dal Milan). I due gol della Lazio indirizzano la partita e aiutano il compito dell’arbitro, che al 36’ vede il fallo di Yepes a centrocampo su Klose, fa proseguire e alla conclusione dell’azione ammonisce il colombiano del Milan. Altri due gialli all’11’ del secondo tempo (Gonzalez e Antonini si affrontano faccia a faccia in modo rude dopo una carica regolare del difensore rossonero in area). Al 16’ l’unico vero episodio da rivedere alla moviola: è il primo gol del Milan, segnato da De Jong. Il centrocampista olandese sembra davanti alla linea difensiva laziale solo con il braccio (parte del corpo non utile) e dunque in posizione regolare quando parte la punizione-cross di Emanuelson. Nel finale, Tagliavento tiene in mano la partita nonostante il forcing del Milan, gli spazi più ristretti e la stanchezza. (Alex Frosio)
(Manca un rigore al Catania, Fiorentina penalizzata - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## tamba84 (28 Ottobre 2012)

moviola per la disastrosa gara di champions col malaga!

MOVIOLA – Il portoghese Proenca assegna un rigore - convinto dall’arbitro di porta - per un fallo veniale di Constant su Jesus Gamez. Episodio dubbio.


----------



## tamba84 (29 Ottobre 2012)

moviola per milan-genoa di sabato

MILAN-GENOA 1-0 — Mazzoleni di Bergamo 
I ritmi bassi della partita dovrebbero facilitare il lavoro di Mazzoleni. Il quale però sul primo vero episodio decide di sorvolare: al 44’ del primo tempo Bovo impedisce il movimento a Pato in area trattenendolo per la maglia. Il rigore non sarebbe clamoroso ma l’arbitro avrebbe potuto fischiarlo. A inizio ripresa, al 9’, fa invece bene Mazzoleni a non concederlo a De Jong. L’olandese lamenta una spinta di Granqvist poco dopo il controllo di petto: il difensore del Genoa lavora con furbizia, il rigore sarebbe stato un regalo. Sbaglia invece il primo assistente, Passeri, perché Abate è in fuorigioco quando riceve la palla che poi servirà a El Shaarawy per il gol decisivo. (m.b.) 
( http://www.gazzetta.it/Calcio/Squad...oco-lazio-manca-rigore-gol-913054452556.shtml)

MILAN-GENOA 1-0 (arbitro: Mazzoleni di Bergamo) - LIVE - REPORT
Tre gli episodi da moviola nell’anticipo serale di San Siro. Mazzoleni vede giusto soltanto in un’occasione, quando al 54’ De Jong chiede un penalty dopo un contatto in area con Granqvist e l’arbitro lascia correre. Per il resto, due errori pesanti. Al 44’ Pato meriterebbe un rigore a favore dopo una trattenuta vistosissima di Bovo. Al 77’, invece, Abate è in fuorigioco al momento di servire a El Shaarawy il pallone del decisivo 1-0.
(http://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/notizie/serie-moviola-weekend-peggiore-dellanno-174250448.html)


----------



## tamba84 (1 Novembre 2012)

moviola per palermo-milan 2-2 di martedi

PALERMO-MILAN 2-2 — Rizzoli di Bologna
Partita veloce, specie nel secondo tempo. Nicola Rizzoli era un «sorvegliato speciale» dopo i fatti di Catania: l’arbitro non è stato perfetto (qualche sbavatura sui falli), ma nei momenti decisivi non ha sbagliato. Il Milan, ad esempio, si lamenta per il rigore concesso al Palermo sul finire del primo tempo, ma deve prendersela di più con Abate. Il difensore in modo ingenuo affronta Miccoli con le braccia tenute larghissime. Il designatore Braschi a inizio stagione era stato chiaro: «Gesti così saranno sempre puniti». La distanza tra i due giocatori è minima (un metro o poco più), ma Abate impedisce il cross finendo per pararlo: giusto concedere il penalty. Per il resto, la scelta meno convincente di Rizzoli è forse un possibile secondo giallo evitato a Garcia nella ripresa, dopo un’entrata a centrocampo (ma chirurgica per evitare guai peggiori) su Bojan. Corrette, invece, le valutazioni sui contatti in area rossonera tra Costant e Brienza (quasi spalla contro spalla, ma nulla che giustificasse un fischio) e la quasi ostruzione di El Shaarawy su Morganella (l’attaccante cade a terra e cerca di rallentare l’avversario che però prosegue senza protestare). Ok i gialli a Bonera, Constant, Flamini (Arbitri: la quiete dopo la tempesta, Ma in fuorigioco il 3° gol dell'Inter - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## tamba84 (5 Novembre 2012)

moviola della vittoria di sabato col chievo

MILAN-CHIEVO 5-1 — Giacomelli di Trieste 
Partita poco complicata ma comunque gestita bene dal quasi 35enne Piero Giacomelli. Al 38’ p.t., Mexes chiude in acrobazia su Pellissier in area rossonera e il pallone gli finisce sul braccio: tocco del tutto involontario, non c’è rigore. Tre minuti dopo, regolare il 3-1 di Bojan: Pazzini è sulla traiettoria del pallone ma Frey lo tiene in gioco. Sospetto tocco di mano di Zapata in copertura su Pellissier al 17’ s.t.: anche questo comunque involontario. (Alex Frosio)(A Firenze e Catania, decisivi i giudici di porta - La Gazzetta dello Sport)

MILAN-CHIEVO 5-1 (arbitro: Giacomelli di Trieste) - LIVE - REPORT - PAGELLE
Partita senza sbavature quella diretta da Giacomelli, ancorché aiutati da protagonisti e andamento della partita: Pellissier si lamenta per un presunto fallo di mano in area di Mexes, ma è involontario. Il 3-1 di Bojan è regolare, Pazzini è tenuto in gioco da Frey. Zapata tocca di mano ancora vicino a Pellissier, ma anche qui non c’è volontarietà.(Serie A - La moviola: Juve-Inter, direzione da brividi - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)


----------



## tamba84 (7 Novembre 2012)

ecco la moviola per la gara di champions di ieri contro il malaga


MILAN MALAGA MOVIOLA - Sull'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport si può leggere la moviola testuale della sfida di ieri sera tra Milan e Malaga, valida per il quarto turno della fase a gironi di Champions League e terminata con il punteggio di 1-1. Non ci sono casi da moviola da segnalare, ma l’inglese Webb non convince del tutto, soprattutto perché non arbitra all’inglese. Da subito utilizza un metro molto severo, fischiando praticamente qualsiasi contatto. Poi alza un po’ la soglia ma gestisce in modo non impeccabile le ammonizioni. Esagerati i gialli a Emanuelson e Montolivo, non arrivano invece quelli per Sergio Sanchez e Mexes, che entra in netto ritardo su Isco nel finale.(Milan - Malaga, la moviola: non bene Webb *|*Calcio News 24)


----------



## tamba84 (12 Novembre 2012)

ecco la moviola per la disastrosa gara con la fiorentina:

MILAN-FIORENTINA 1-3— Romeo di Verona 
Nessun dubbio sul rigore dato al Milan: Roncaglia affossa Pato. Rischia Bonera (già ammonito) per una irregolarità su Toni(De Rossi rischia tre turni, Silvestre ingenuo, rigore dubbio - La Gazzetta dello Sport)

MILAN-FIORENTINA 1-3 (arbitro: Romeo di Verona) - LIVE REPORT

Nessun fallo di Boateng su Cuadrado al 4', graziato Ambrosini che meritava l'ammonizione per una brutta entrata sullo stesso esterno viola, netto il rigore assegnato al Milan, con Roncaglia che affossa Pato. Romeo sorvola su una trattenuta di Bonera su Toni a centrocampo: il difensore, già ammonito, andava espulso. Regolare infine la posizione di Pazzini in occasione del gol rossonero.
(Serie A - La moviola: dubbi sul rigore dell'Atalanta - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)


----------



## tamba84 (19 Novembre 2012)

NAPOLI-MILAN 2-2 — Bergonzi di Genova 
Non ci sono episodi particolari e Bergonzi non ha difficoltà a controllare la partita nonostante qualche valutazione errata, specie per la continua scelta di alzare sempre più l’asticella del fischio contatto: lo spettacolo ne guadagna, ma restiamo dell’avviso che i falli quando ci sono vanno sanzionati. Non si capisce perché, ad esempio, l’arbitro eviti nella ripresa di punire un chiaro fallo di Cavani su Bojan a pochi metri dall’area di rigore. L’attaccante del Napoli sposta l’avversario lanciato in velocità. Oltre al danno anche la beffa per il milanista che subisce pure il giallo per una timida protesta. Per il resto, nel primo tempo Bergonzi aveva invece fermato l’azione per un contrasto molto meno evidente tra Gamberini e lo stesso Bojan, bloccando Cavani smarcato davanti ad Abbiati (ma l’azzurro aveva sbagliato lo stop). Nel finale manca un angolo al Milan: non vista la deviazione sul tiro di Boateng. Okay le ammonizioni, tutte nella ripresa: oltre a Bojan, pesante quella a Cavani (era diffidato) per un fallo tattico, poi Campagnaro (colpito El Shaarawy), Cannavaro (fallo da dietro su Montolivo) ed El Shaarawy (messo giù Mesto).(Inter, Ranocchia falciato, E l'1-2 era da annullare - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## tamba84 (23 Novembre 2012)

moviola per la gara di ieri di coppa campioni con l'anderlecht

ANDERLECHT MILAN MOVIOLA - Sulle pagine dell'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport si può leggere la moviola testuale della sfida tra Milan e Anderlecht, vinta dai rossoneri per 3-1 ieri sera a Bruxelles. L’episodio più importante, probabilmente quello decisivo, arriva al minuto 24 della ripresa con il Milan avanti di un gol: Pato lanciato in contropiede salta in dribbling Nuytinck che lo stende. Siamo a 40 metri dalla porta, ma il brasiliano ha la strada libera verso Proto e soprattutto alla sua destra c’è El Shaarawy che può fare d’appoggio. Il difensore in rimonta è dietro ai rossoneri. L’arbitro Skomina ci pensa un po’ prima di estrarre il cartellino, poi forse anche dopo un consulto col giudice di porta decide per il rosso diretto. Siamo d accordo: nonostante la distanza è giusto considerarla una chiara occasione da gol perché Pato ed El Shaarawy erano in condizione di far male all’Anderlecht. Sulla punizione successiva arriva lo straordinario 2-0 di Mexes. Per il resto, non c’è fuorigioco sul primo gol del Milan e anche il 3-1 è regolare: El Shaarawy è in linea con l’ultimo difensore belga, mentre Pato è in leggero fuorigioco, ma deve essere considerato ininfluente, la palla non è diretta a lui. Non importa se è proprio Pato poi a essere servito per un gol facile facile.(Anderlecht - Milan, la moviola *|*Calcio News 24)

MOVIOLA - Partita molto tranquilla per Skomina, anche se rimangono diversi dubbi sul cartellino rosso mostrato a Nuytinck. Il difensore commette un fallo su Pato, che era lanciato verso la porta. Vero che si creava una situazione di due contro uno, ma si era ancora molto lontani dall'area di rigore. Quindi non si può parlare con certezza né di ultimo uomo, né di chiara occasione da rete.(Anderlecht-Milan 1-3: Diavolo agli ottavi - Goal.com)


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2012)

moviola per la sfida di ieri con la juve, aaaa come godoooo


MILAN-JUVE 1-0 — Rizzoli di Bologna 
Parafrasando Francesco De Gregori, un arbitro può essere giudicato da un rigore? La scelta di Nicola Rizzoli alla moviola si è dimostrata più sbagliata che giusta. Come ha dichiarato il tecnico del Milan, Max Allegri, non era da concedere. E siccome i rossoneri hanno vinto grazie al tiro dal dischetto di Robinho, la pagella del fischietto di Bologna non può essere sufficiente. Detto questo, la gara di Rizzoli è durata 90’ (più recupero) e non è stata semplice. Proprio come la decisione dopo 30 minuti. Questo l’episodio: cross da destra di Boateng, testa di Nocerino e opposizione di Isla. Con il braccio oppure con ascella e fianco? Dalle immagini tv si ha una certezza e qualche piccolo dubbio. La certezza è che la palla colpisce ascella e fianco, mentre il piccolo dubbio è legato alla possibilità (minima) che il pallone tocchi prima una porzione di avambraccio. Ma siamo alla moviola della moviola. Insomma, se Rizzoli avesse avuto la possibilità di vedere la tv probabilmente non avrebbe concesso il rigore. Questo è anche il nostro giudizio. 
Attenuanti La scelta, però, l’arbitro l’ha presa a velocità normale e qui le cose cambiano: Isla è ingenuo ad allargare il braccio sulla deviazione di Nocerino. Se la palla tocca l’arto è sempre rigore. E in diretta la sensazione sembrava proprio questa. Ci ha pensato a lungo (qualche secondo, molti per un arbitro) anche Rizzoli. Alla fine ha deciso lui: il giudice di porta De Marco dopo il tocco di Isla (ammonito) si preoccupa di seguire l’azione e non sembra entrare nella scelta. Dunque Rizzoli si assume la responsabilità e indica il dischetto. Un errore, ma non un orrore. Era davvero difficile capire il punto esatto dell’impatto del pallone. Per il resto l’arbitro commette qualche sbavatura (su tutte manca una punizione dal limite al Milan per fallo di Pirlo su Robinho), ma poi tiene in pugno la sfida, dimostrando grande personalità, specie nella ripresa nonostante «le voci» arrivate al suo orecchio sul rigore molto generoso. A dimostrazione che un arbitro non si giudica solo dai rigori dati e non dati.(Juve: Isla colpisce di ascella, Atalanta penalizzata con il Genoa - La Gazzetta dello Sport)

20′: Quagliarella si trova in off-side (posizione non vista dall’assistente). Per fortuna che il suo successivo tiro finisce tra le braccia di Amelia.

25′: Netto il calcio di punizione per fallo su Robinho dentro la lunetta dell’area di rigore. L’azione continua con il pallone che viene lasciato uscire da Marchisio.

30′: Rigore generoso assegnato da Rizzoli. Il pallone arriva in mezzo all’area bianconera e Isla, in scontro fisico con Nocerino -il quale colpisce prima di testa e poi con la mano- sembra toccare col braccio (visibilmente alzato) ma in effetti non è così: tocca col torace. Robinho successivamente realizza nonostante le proteste sia della panchina della Juventus che dei tifosi bianconeri presenti allo stadio.

12′ st: Fallo non fischiato ai danni del Milan: Pirlo stranamente perde il controllo di palla. Cerca di recuperare entrando in scivolata sull’avversario ma è sfortunato. L’arbitro non lo vede e fa continuare.

19′ st: Manca un’ammonizione a Mexes per fallo di gamba tesa su Giovinco.
(http://www.soccermagazine.it/serie-...re-di-rizzoli-in-occasione-del-rigore-110148/)

MOVIOLA - Da rivedere l'episodio del rigore: Isla salta con il braccio alzato, ma il pallone colpito di testa da Nocerino sembra finire sul fianco del cileno. Decisione molto dubbia che spacca il match.(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88180/milan-vs-juventus/report)

MILAN-JUVE
L’errore su rigore (l’unico) rischia d’esser figlio di una designazione sbagliata. Già detto, non era Rizzoli l’uomo per Milan-Juve. Cosa sarebbe successo se non avesse dato il penalty e poi la tv lo avesse sbugiardato? Più che discreto l’aiuto degli assistenti.
LA TOPICA - Al 30’ primo tempo, testa di Nocerino su cross di Robinho, il pallone finisce sull’ascella/fianco di Isla, che ha il braccio largo (foto Sky). Rizzoli tentenna, lascia passare un secondo, cerca un suggerimento che sembra non arrivare (l’additional De Marco segue l’azione), poi fischia il rigore. Sbagliando. Da notare: la porta è la stessa del gol fantasma di Muntari....
PRIMO TEMPO- Vidal con la testa bassa, El Shaarawy, Rizzoli decide che il gioco pericoloso è del rossonero. Boateng per Robinho: è fuorigioco. Boateng devia il pallone con un braccio, se la cava: un passaggio fra due compagni della squadra avversaria intercettato con la mano è sempre giallo. Quagliarella per Asamoah: fuorigioco. Nocerino scomposto su Caceres, è il momento del primo giallo. In off side Quagliarella su tacco di Vucinic, sbaglia stavolta l’assistente Di Liberatore: era off side netto. Pirlo tocca Robinho, che aveva coperto il pallone: era fallo. Robinho salta con Bonucci per un pallone, il bianconero viene colpito leggermente in faccia. Barzagli su El Shaarawy: brutto fallo, sulla caviglia, manca l’ammonizione. Bonucci su El Shaarawy: giallo.
SECONDO TEMPO- Vidal in scivolata su Boateng: sul fallo nessun dubbio, sulla mancata ammonizione.... Pirlo, pallone e Montolivo: era fallo. Boateng tira, De Jong intercetta e così fa diventare attiva la sua posizione di fuorigioco. Marchisio su De Sciglio: giallo corretto. Amelia su Giovinco, era rigore netto ma.... a gioco fermo, c’era off side sul lancio di Caceres. Yepes e Giovinco si insultano: giallo.(http://www.corrieredellosport.it/ca...an-Juve,+Isla+col+fianco:+il+rigore+non+c'era)


----------



## tamba84 (26 Novembre 2012)

la foto del corriere dello sport: Milan-Juve, sequenza rigore: Isla non la tocca di mano - Corriere dello Sport.it


----------



## tamba84 (3 Dicembre 2012)

moviola per catania-milan, gia 2 errori di fila a nostro favore e ci irodiano come ladri sull web e nei bar,oleee


CATANIA-MILAN 1-3 — Orsato di Schio 
Dopo il rigore di Rizzoli in Milan-Juventus, un altro grave errore condiziona il campionato. E stavolta non serve guardare più volte alla moviola l’azione per vedere che il gol del pareggio di El Shaarawy è in fuorigioco. Ma andiamo per ordine. Dopo un primo tempo senza grandi patemi per gli arbitri (a parte un paio di fuorigioco mal chiamati da Passeri), la partita svolta nei primi 10 minuti della ripresa, anche (in negativo) per l’arbitro Orsato. Che azzecca soltanto la prima decisione: al 4’ seconda ammonizione e Barrientos espulso per un calcio gratuito a Nocerino a metà campo, che avrebbe forse meritato anche il rosso diretto (il primo giallo era arrivato, giustamente, per simulazione nel primo tempo). Tra l’8’ e il 9’ Orsato, e soprattutto i suoi assistenti, vanno in palla. Il Milan pareggia con un gol irregolare: sul cross di Boateng, Robinho tocca il pallone e a quel punto è in fuorigioco El Shaarawy, che mette dentro l’1-1. L’offside è evidente. Il guardalinee Rosi è totalmente fuori posizione, perché rispetto all’ultimo difensore del Catania è indietro di almeno un paio di metri, quindi non ha la prospettiva per cogliere il fuorigioco di El Shaarawy. Un minuto dopo, lo stesso Faraone si becca un giallo per simulazione: male, perché il fallo di Alvarez c’è (ma non è rigore perché appena fuori area). Ci starebbe invece il penalty per i rossoneri al 17’ s.t. quando Alvarez piomba su Nocerino lanciato in area spingendolo con il braccio: rigore e anche espulsione del difensore argentino per chiara occasione da gol. Nel finale, sembra esagerata l’espulsione di Boateng, che entra da dietro su Castro: entrata dura ma non cattiva, perché Prince cerca comunque il pallone, non le gambe. Il giallo sarebbe bastato. (Alex Frosio)(Parma, manca un rigore, E Biava era da espulsione - La Gazzetta dello Sport)

MOVIOLA – Le due ammonizioni comminate da Orsato a Barrientos appaiono sacrosante, sicuramente grave è invece l’errore dell’assistente Rosi che convalida il goal di El Shaarawy, giunto in netta posizione di fuorigioco.(Catania-Milan 1-3: Diavolo inarrestabile - Goal.com)


----------



## MisterBet (3 Dicembre 2012)

"un altro grave errore condiziona il campionato" LOL


----------



## tamba84 (7 Dicembre 2012)

moviola per milan-zenit di champions, anche se il rigore negato a pazzini è stato solare

MOVIOLA - Da matita blu la mancata assegnazione del rigore su Pazzini al 3', decisione condita da altre scelte assurde ad opera del sig. Chapro(Milan-Zenit 0-1: Danny punisce il Diavolo - Goal.com)

MILAN ZENIT MOVIOLA - I colleghi della Gazzetta dello Sport hanno proposto, nell'edizione odierna del quotidiano, la moviola testuale dela sfida tra Milan e Zenit San Pietroburgo, valida per l'ultimo turno della fase a gironi di Champions League e conclusasi con la vittoria dei russi per 1-0. Clamorosa la svista dell’arbitro francese Chapron, che non giudica da rigore un intervento scomposto di Bruno Alves su Pazzini, con il difensore portoghese che travolge il centravanti rossonero nel cuore dell’area dopo la sponda di Ambrosini. Sul finire di primo tempo manca il giallo per Boateng, che entra duro su Hubocan, con l’arbitro francese che lascia addirittura proseguire l’azione. Giuste le ammonizione per Lombaerts. Hulk, Flamini e Robinho, e pure quella a Bruno Alves che entra col piede a martello in scivolata su Robinho, anche se sul pallone.(Milan - Zenit, la moviola *|*Calcio News 24)


----------



## tamba84 (11 Dicembre 2012)

TORINO-MILAN 2-4 — - Romeo di Verona 
Ci sono almeno due errori gravi di Romeo: al Torino manca un rigore nella ripresa quando c’è una evidente trattenuta di Yepes ai danni di Bianchi (quasi gli sfila la maglia...); da annullare il 3-1 del Milan perché c’è una evidente spinta di Pazzini (che si ferma un secondo quasi aspettando il fischio...) su Salvatore Masiello. Nel finale i granata protestano per un mani di Ambrosini in area considerato involontario: giusto così, il rossonero spazza in rovesciata e la palla gli sbatte sul braccio tenuto largo. Ci vuole fantasia per pensare che lo faccia apposta quando il rinvio era diretto verso il centrocampo, mentre con la carambola ha rischiato l’autogol.(Irregolare il 3-1 di Pazzini, E al Torino manca un rigore - La Gazzetta dello Sport)

MOVIOLA- Le squadre reclamano un rigore per parte: al 45' il Milan, su tiro di Emanuelson probabilmente deviato da un braccio granata; all'83' il Toro protesta invece per un braccio di Ambrosini su girata di Sansone. Sembrano ingiustificate le proteste del Torino in occasione del contrasto Pazzini-Masiello in occasione del tris rossonero(http://www.goal.com/it/match/88205/torino-vs-milan/report)

TORINO-MILAN 2-4 (arbitro: Romeo) - LIVE - REPORT - PAGELLE
Darmian e Ambrosini si strattonano a vicenda in area granata, giusto proseguire. Manca invece una punizione dal limite al Milan quando Gazzi, fuori area, respinge col braccio un tiro di Emanuelson. Il Toro può invece reclamare la mancata concessione di un rigore al 12' della ripresa per una trattenuta di Yepes su Bianchi, qualche dubbio sulla rete di Pazzini che si libera di Gazzi con una spinta. Nel finale il Toro protesta per un mani di Ambrosini, Romeo lo giudica involontario perché la palla gli finisce sulla mano dopo un rimpallo.(http://it.eurosport.yahoo.com/notizie/serie-moviola-penalizzate-roma-torino-juve-170815081.html)


----------



## carletto (11 Dicembre 2012)

la spinta di Pazzini era proprio limpida ed evidente!


----------



## tamba84 (11 Dicembre 2012)

a me quello di pazzini non sembrava fallo onestamente.


----------



## carletto (12 Dicembre 2012)

no? bo a me sembrava di si, me la riguarderò ancora!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2012)

dicono tutti che è fallo quindi evidentemente è vero, ma visto in diretta sinceramente mi sembrava un fail clamoroso del difensore


----------



## rossovero (12 Dicembre 2012)

L'ho riguardato bene. Si è appoggiato, è vero, ma non ha spinto molto, secondo me. Era una carica che si poteva reggere, ma il difensore ha voluto fare il furbo, come capita spesso (e parlo anche dei giocatori del Milan), ma non gli è andata bene. Secondo me quindi non è fallo. "Il contatto c'è!" come dicono i giornalisti, è una scusa del ***.zo: il calcio è anche uno sport di contatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Dicembre 2012)

sono d'accordo, il difensore non ha fatto niente per stare in piedi, poi non tanto furbo cmq alla fine perche questo arbitro ha fischiato veramenta poco ha lasciato molto correre e lui ha pensato che avrebbe fischiato.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Dicembre 2012)

moviola per la garda di coppa italia contro la reggina

MOVIOLA - Buona la prova del direttore di gara Calvarese di Teramo e dei suoi due assistenti Meli-Chiocchi. Non ci sono grandi episodi da segnalare: giusto il fuorigioco in occasione del goal annullato alla Reggina e i tre cartellini gialli. L'unico errore, seppur millimetrico, è il 3 a 0 ad opera di Pazzini.(Milan-Reggina 3-0: Secondo tempo super - Goal.com)

COPPA ITALIA MILAN REGGINA MOVIOLA – La redazione della Gazzetta dello Sport ha analizzato il match di Coppa Italia tra Milan e Reggina con la lente d’ingrandimento della moviola: giusta la decisione del direttore di gara Calvarese di annullare il gol di Bergamelli, in posizione di fuorigioco sulla punizione di Bombagi, come correttamente segnalato dall’assistente Meli. Anche il terzo gol del Milan era, però, da annullare, perché Pazzini sul suggerimento di Bojan era un passo avanti rispetto all’ultimo difensore avversario, Freddi. Regolare, invece, il secondo gol, perché Emanuelson “ruba” il pallone a Rizzo senza commettere fallo.(Coppa Italia, la moviola di Milan-Reggina *|*Calcio News 24)


----------



## tamba84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

moviola per milan-pescara di ieri


MILAN-PESCARA 4-1 — Giannoccaro di Lecce 
Tutto facile per l’arbitro che non sbaglia nulla, bravo anche l’assistente Viazzi che si fa trovare pronto nella prima azione della partita: non c’è fuorigioco di El Shaarawy, che poi serve a Nocerino (appena dietro la linea del pallone) l’assist dell’uno a zero(Roma, mancano due rigori:, falli su Totti e Balzaretti - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## tamba84 (24 Dicembre 2012)

questa è l'ultima moviola del 2012, ci rivediamo nel 2013 buon natale buon anno e grazie per averci seguito

ecco a voi la moviola per la disastorsa trasferta romana

ROMA-MILAN 4-2 (arbitro Rocchi) 
Partita quasi perfetta per Rocchi, s*****ta (forse) solo dall’espulsione di Marquinhos (il fallo di mano c’è, ma il pallone - fosse passato - sarebbe rimasto lì, fra El Shaarawy, lo stesso Marquinhos e Piris). PRIMO TEMPO - Nocerino in fuorigioco due volte: bravo Di Liberatore. Yepes su Totti: giusta il giallo. Goicoechea esce su El Shaarawy, solo il pallone: perfetto. Montolivo per El Shaarawy in off side ok. Totti su Robinho, che poi chiede il giallo: lo rischia anche lui. De Rossi serve Lamela che segna il 3-0, è ampiamente in gioco (Yepes, Montolivo, Constant). Robinho su Piris, diretto sull’avversario, bravo Rocchi a cogliere l’attimo. SECONDO TEMPO - Burdisso su El Shaarawy: il contatto, se c’è, è minimo, giallo evitabile. Yepes in off side: ok. Ambrosini in ritardo su Lamela: ammonito. Netto il fallo col braccio sinistro di Marquinhos, che è l’ultimo uomo e El Shaarawy ha già superato Piris: però il pallone resta ancora lì, il rosso è davvero molto severo. Goicoechea su Pazzini (in gioco, in off side c’è Yepes che non partecipa): ok rigore e giallo. Sei in off side del Milan, Cariolato non vede nulla.(Marquinhos rosso severo. Felipe su Pandev: rigore)

SERIE A ROMA MILAN MOVIOLA - Sulle pagine della Gazzetta dello Sport si legge la moviola testuale della sfida tra Roma e Milan, ultima gara del 2012 del nostro campionato e vinta dai giallorossi con il punteggio di 4-2. Gara tranquilla per circa un’ora con Gianluca Rocchi sempre in sicurezza, poi gli episodi più controversi. Al 33’ della ripresa la Roma resta in 10 per l’espulsione diretta di Marquinhos: tutto nasce da una iniziativa di El Shaarawy che cerca di lanciarsi verso l’area con una specie di palombella intercettata dal difensore giallorosso col braccio. L’arbitro la valuta chiara occasione da gol: restano i dubbi. Certo, Marquinhos era l’ultimo baluardo prima di Goicoechea, ma la notevole distanza dalla porta (circa 35 metri) e il possibile recupero di altri avversari fanno pensare che il giallo poteva essere il cartellino più appropriato. Al 41’ corretto il rigore dato al Milan: Goicoechea, dopo aver respinto male un tiro di Muntari, atterra Pazzini (in fuorigioco passivo c’è Yepes). Portiere ammonito perché l’attaccante andava verso l’esterno.(Serie A, la moviola di Roma - Milan *|*Calcio News 24)

ROMA-MILAN 4-2 (arbitro: Rocchi di Firenze) Regolare in avvio la posizione di El Shaarawy che, servito da Robinho alle spalle di Piris, si fa poi ipnotizzare da Goicoechea. Giusto il giallo a Yepes (fallo su Totti), forse manca un'ammonizione al capitano giallorosso per un'entrata su Robinho a centrocampo. Eccessiva l'espulsione al 33' della ripresa di Marquinhos: il difensore brasiliano colpisce intenzionalmente, da ultimo uomo, il pallone col braccio, ma manca la discriminante della chiara occasione da gol. El Shaarawy, nel momento in cui tenta il dribbling, si trova praticamente sulla trequarti e Piris sembra in recupero. Al 42' Pazzini segna su rigore concesso da Rocchi per un fallo di Goicoechea sullo stesso attaccante. Pazzini, pero', al momento del tiro di Muntari non trattenuto dal portiere e' in fuorigioco.(Serie A - La moviola: mancano due rigori alla Juventus - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)


----------



## tamba84 (10 Gennaio 2013)

moviola di milan-siena 2-1

MOVIOLA - Il sig.Calvarese non è sempre coerente nell'estrarre i cartellini. Da rivedere il rigore assegnato al Milan al 79', dalle immagini televisive appare molto generoso.(Milan-Siena 2-1: Bojan accende la luce - Goal.com)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

moviola per la nostra ultima gara in questa coppa italia juventus-milan 2-1

MOVIOLA - Direzione buona del sig. Mazzoleni, che sbaglia solo in occasione del doppio giallo non dato a Mexes.(http://www.goal.com/it/match/98795/juventus-vs-milan/report)


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2013)

dal replay mi è parso che Acerbi sulla punizione del gol di Giovinco avesse preso palla piena... ma sarebbe stato giusto anche espellere Mexes


----------



## tamba84 (14 Gennaio 2013)

moviola per lo scialbo 0-0 contro la sampdoria

SAMPDORIA-MILAN 0-0— Guida di Torre Annunziata 
La partita fila via liscia, intensa ma tutto sommato corretta, per l’arbitro Guida, che limita al massimo l’uso dei cartellini. E fa bene, perché la gara non trascende mai. Nel primo tempo, da segnalare soltanto un intervento di Flamini su Icardi appena dentro l’area: timide proteste sampdoriane, ma il milanista arriva in leggero anticipo e tocca prima il pallone quindi giusto non fischiare nulla. La ripresa si apre con un tocco di mano di De Silvestri in area doriana: su un calcio d’angolo, il difensore della Samp è in marcatura su Niang, il braccio è aderente al corpo e il tocco sembra involontario. Al 16’ s.t. la grande occasione per il Milan: Boateng arriva in spaccata sul secondo palo, il portiere Romero riesce a intercettare con la mano aperta praticamente sulla linea, forse anche appena fuori. Guida dà un’occhiata rapida al giudice di porta (Calvarese) e correttamente fa proseguire. Al 28’ ammonito Niang che arriva con il braccio un po’ largo su Costa: il giovane attaccante milanista poco prima era stato sfiorato da un calcione dello stesso Costa, ma nel suo intervento non sembra poi così cattivo, dunque il cartellino giallo è una sanzione sufficiente. (Alex Frosio)(Moviola: Lazio, gol da annullare, Fiorentina penalizzata a Udine - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## tamba84 (22 Gennaio 2013)

moviola per milan-bologna 2-1


MOVIOLA - Partita correttissima, con poche interruzioni e nessun episodio dubbio degno di nota.(Milan-Bologna 2-1: Decide Pazzini - Goal.com)
MILAN-BOLOGNA 
Altre buona partita per l’arbitro di Roma 1 Doveri, alla sua 10 partita in serie A stagionale, la 33ª in carriera. E’ un giovane che può rappresentare il futuro, se riuscirà a non perdersi. Partita non complicata, però lui la gestisce bene: sempre attento, sempre vicino all’azione, i due assistenti, Marrazzo e Liberti, non lo tradiscono, così come i due additional, Celi e Ciampi.
PRIMO TEMPO - El Shaarawy chiede il calcio d’angolo, ma è lui a toccare per ultimo sul batti e ribatti con il difensore avversario: rimessa dal fondo. Diamanti su Constant che stava andando via: ci può stare il cartellino giallo. Pazzini su Antonsson, il tocco arriva mentre l’attaccante sta saltando ma c’è, giusta la punizione. Flamini su Pazienza: ok punizione.
SECONDO TEMPO - Abate diretto su Diamanti, cerca ma non trova il pallone, corretto il cartellino giallo, l’unico per i giocatori del Milan. Nel finale della partita, battibecco fra Constant e Diamanti, che però termina subito.(Ranocchia su Bradley rigore e qualche dubbio)


----------



## tamba84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ecco la moviola per atalanta-milan di ieri

ATALANTA-MILAN 0-1 — Gervasoni di Mantova 
Molto nervosismo e situazione al limite. Gervasoni non convince: lascia giocare molto e questo alimenta il nervosismo. Molti le risse in mezzo al campo e un “botta e risposta” non visto tra Robinho e Carmona: il milanista rifila un “mini” testata, il nerazzurro reagisce. C’è anche un rischio minimo di prova tv per il milanista che potrebbe cavarsela perché manca il requisito della “violenza”. Per il resto, ci sta il secondo giallo a Brivio (l’Atalanta resta in dieci nella ripresa) per il calcione dato a Pazzini, meno il primo (fallo normale su Niang). Okay l’ammonizione per simulazione a Carmona.(Moviola, Ranocchia giù: dubbio di rigore, Robinho, mini-testata a Carmona: prova tv? - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


ATALANTA-MILAN 0-1 (Arbitro Gervasoni)
Una rissa, nonostante un espulso, nove ammoniti e l’allontanamento di Colantuono. Inadeguato Gervasoni, lascia correre quando non dovrebbe (c’è un’azione costellata da quattro brutte entrate (iniziate con Flamini su Cigarini e finite con Bianchi-Mexes), i suoi provvedimenti non trovano terreno nei giocatori. Tanto che non c’è espulsione per la manata di Raimondi ai danni di Pazzini nè per Robinho che colpisce con una testatina (l’intensità non conta) Carmona. E’ corretto il secondo giallo comminato a Brivio, dura l’entrata su Pazzini sotto gli occhi dell’assistente Grilli. Piuttosto, avrebbe potuto risparmiargli il primo (visto il metro) per un intervento su Niang. Le immagini non chiariscono (quelle viste smentirebbero l’arbitro) il perché dell’espulsione di Colantuno, il tecnico dice che non è stato per la frase «Lasciaci giocare» ma per essere uscito dall’area tecnica. Giusto il giallo per Carmona per simulazione: Boateng lo accarezza appena, non è rigore.(Napoli, ok il gol dell'1-0. Milan, Robinho graziato)


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Vorrei far vedere ai geni del Corriere dello Sport varie situazioni che coinvolgono Totti,poi sarei curioso di vedere se riuscirebbero a bollare il tutto con "l'intensità non conta".


----------



## tamba84 (4 Febbraio 2013)

moviola per milan-udinese 2-1 (e ieri mi è pure toccata l'ironia di 2 juventini per il rigore che non c'era...della serie il bue che dice ******* all'asino..certo che sentirli rosicare per gli arbitraggi..)

MILAN-UDINESE 2-1 (arbitro: Valeri di Roma) - Corrette le ammonizioni distribuite da Valeri nella prima parte di gara a Pinzi (trattenuta su Nocerino), Montolivo (entrata dura su Muriel) e Domizzi (intervento alle spalle di Balotelli). Nella ripresa giallo anche per Lazzari e Gabriel Silva. Regolare la posizione di Di Natale che di testa spizzica, avviando l'azione dell'1-1. Al 33' della ripresa contatto Balotelli-Domizzi in area friulana: la trattenuta poteva essere punita col rigore. Inesistente, invece, il penalty concesso nel finale ai rossoneri perché Herteaux colpisce la palla entrando su El Shaarawy.(Serie A - Moviola: inesistente il rigore dato al Milan - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)

MILAN-UDINESE 
Tutto facile o quasi per Valeri fino al 48’ della ripresa: il rigore (che non c’è) decide la partita.
PRIMO TEMPO - Primo giallo a Pinzi (13’) che trattiene Nocerino fermando la ripartenza rossonera: decisione corretta, come l’ammonizione a Montolivo (15’) che entra in modo ruvido su Allan. El Shaarawy controlla in area avversaria con il braccio: giusto fermare il gioco (e non ammonire). Domizzi (38’) duro su Balotelli: giallo ineccepibile. Rischia Muriel (43’) che entra in scivolata su Amelia.
SECONDO TEMPO - Regolare l’azione dell’1-1 dell’Udinese:sul lancio dalle retrovie, Di Natale è tenuto in gioco da Bonera e con il suo colpo di testa innesca Muriel, autore dell’assist per Pinzi. Lazzari (19’) aggancia Niang sulla caviglia: giusto il giallo. Proteste rossonere per un contatto tra Balotelli e Domizzi (33’) in area, molto sospetto. Non c’è, invece, il rigore del 2-1: Heurtaux in scivolata prende nettamente prima la palla, non è fallo su El Shaarawy.(El Shaarawy, non è rigore. Domizzi-Balo: sospetto)


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

moviola per cagliari-milan

SERIE A CAGLIARI MILAN - Sull'edizione odierna della Gazzetta dello Sport c'è spazio per la moviola della sfida tra Cagliari e Milan, valida per la quinta giornata di ritorno e terminata con un pareggio per 1-1. Se la cava Giannoccaro. C’è il rigore dato al Milan: evidente la trattenuta di Astori su Balotelli. Okay anche il giallo (secondo) al difensore. A proposito di doppia ammonizione: protesta Cossu perché la vorrebbe per Mexes. Questo l’episodio: il rossoblù tenta di superare il milanista che tocca con la mano. Il giallo è automatico quando s’interrompe un passaggio diretto a un avversario oppure impedisce una giocata. Non è questo il caso perché il pallone resta in possesso di Cossu che completa il dribbling. E poco importa se il giocatore si ferma in modo plateale per avere la punizione e il giallo. Giannoccaro fa giustamente proseguire ed è un compagno di Cossu a riprendere l’azione. Per il resto, da arancione il calcio rifilato da Niang a Ekdal: arriva il giallo. Rischia il rigore Ambrosini per una spintarella su Conti. Nel recupero inutile gol di Balotelli in semirovesciata: il passaggio di Robinho arriva col pallone già uscito dal campo(Serie A, la moviola di Cagliari - Milan *|*Calcio News 24)

Cagliari-Milan 1-1 (arbitro: Giannoccaro di Lecce) - Al 38' Niang rifila un calcio a Ekdal, prende il giallo ma rischia il rosso. Regolare il gol con cui Ibarbo porta in vantaggio il Cagliari: sul lancio di Daniele Conti, il colombiano è tenuto in gioco da Zapata. Mexes, già ammonito, interrompe con una mano un'azione di Cossu, per l'arbitro non merita l'altro giallo. Graziato. Giusto il rigore con cui Balotelli trova il pari: il fallo è di Astori sull'attaccante, una cintura vistosa in piena area. Lo stesso Astori viene espulso per doppia ammonizione, giusto così. In pieno recupero Balotelli segna in semirovesciata, ma Robinho gli serve il pallone quando ormai è uscito dal campo.(Serie A - Moviola: ecco perché il gol di Matri è valido - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)


----------



## tamba84 (17 Febbraio 2013)

moviola di milan-parma

MOVIOLA - Il Milan protesta per una presunta spinta in area di Mesbah ai danni di Niang nel primo tempo: le immagini non chiariscono i dubbi ma il rigore poteva starci. Meritava il giallo, sempre nel primo tempo, una "scoppola" che Coda (volontariamente o meno) rifila a Balotelli provocandogli una vistosa ferita sulla guancia destra.(Milan-Parma 2-1: Diavolo da Champions - Goal.com)

MILAN-PARMA 2-1, arbitro Massa
Manca un rigore al Milan nell'anticipo del Meazza contro il Parma. L'episodio incriminato arriva attorno alla mezz'ora del primo tempo. Per Graziano Cesari "sul cross di Boateng, a centro area Niang viene atterrato da un difensore del Parma in ritardo sul pallone. Era calcio di rigore". Cesari analizza anche la manata di Coda a Balotelli non sanzionata dall'arbitro Massa: "Balotelli prende posizione e Coda con la mano destra gli dà uno schiaffo. L'intervento è scomposto e secondo me anche voluto. Ci sta il giallo".(http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...98824/la-moviola-della-25esima-giornata.shtml)


----------



## tamba84 (22 Febbraio 2013)

moviola per l'esaltante gara col barcellona

MOVIOLA - Il direttore di gara Craig Thomson non si trova davanti a grandi episodi. Involontario il tocco di mano di Zapata in occasione del goal di Boateng: la palla sbatte sul braccio del colombiano dopo esser stata deviata da un calciatore spagnolo. L’arbitraggio dello scozzese resta comunque discutibile per i troppi falli concessi.(Milan-Barcellona 2-0: Diavolo da sogno - Goal.com)

CHAMPIONS LEAGUE BARCELLONA MILAN MOVIOLA - I colleghi della Gazzetta dello Sport hanno proposto nell'edizione odierna la moviola della sfida tra Milan e Barcellona, primo round degli ottavi di finale di Champions League e vinto dai rossoneri per 2-0. Si parlerà a lungo del primo gol del Milan: da annullare o no? Rivediamo l’azione. Gran punizione da fuori di Montolivo: rimpallo su Pedro, la palla sbatte sulla mano di Zapata (che ha le braccia in alto) e arriva a Boateng che segna. Il problema è che la regola è vaga: dà troppo spazio all’interpretazione arbitrale e non consente certezze. Di sicuro Zapata non colpisce volontariamente: il gesto di difesa è istintivo (mani in alto) e, per di più, c’è la deviazione di Pedro. Questo almeno è ciò che giudica l’arbitro Thomson. Però le braccia non possono stare in alto, e quindi sarebbe uno di quei casi in cui la posizione scorretta determina il fallo. A seguire, due errori evidenti ma non decisivi: il primo al 16’ pt, quando El Shaarawy sciupa sotto rete e si fa recuperare da Puyol: ma era partito in fuorigioco; il secondo all’11’ st, quando Pazzini è fermato in area spagnola per un presunto controllo di mano: invece stoppa di petto.(http://www.calcionews24.com/champions-league-la-moviola-di-milan-barcellona-301747.html)


----------



## BB7 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato che come mostrano le immagini e confessa lo stesso giocatore la palla sia rimbalzata sul suo VOLTO e non sugli arti superiori.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

moviola del derby

MOVIOLA - Ottima la prova del sestetto arbitrale, nulla di particolare da segnalare. Mazzoleni tiene in mano il match con grande autorità, giusta la distribuzione dei cartelli(Inter-Milan 1-1: Rossoneri spreconi - Goal.com)

INTER-MILAN 1-1 - E veniamo al derby. Mazzoleni dirige bene comminando cartellini gialli ( Muntari e Mexes per il Milan, Ranocchia e Jesus per l'Inter) in maniera giusta. Unico dubbio sul calcetto che Cambiasso dà a Montolivo, finito a terra dopo un fallo dell'argentino. Non c'è il rigore reclamato dal Milan: il tiro di El Shaarawy finisce sulla schiena di Schelotto.(http://calcio.excite.it/moviola-serie-a-26-N135583.html)


----------



## tamba84 (3 Marzo 2013)

moviola di milan-lazio 3-0 di ieri

L’uomo che amava farsi sfanculare ripetutamente da Francesco Totti, l’arbitro che che secondo il Corriere dello Sport non poteva dirigere Napoli - Juventus “per quanto successo lunedì sera a Udine, con quel rigore su Cavani che ancora grida vendetta. E che si aggiunge ad una serie di precedenti che aleggiano su questa partita, che mai come in questo momento consiglierebbe prudenza“, quello che viene considerato il miglior direttore di gara italiano, “l’arbitro che tutti pronosticano per la finale di Champions se nessuna delle nostre squadre arriverà fra le prime quattro“, è stato uno dei protagonisti, suo malgrado, di Milan-Lazio.
Al 5′ Marchetti interviene su El Shaarawy e lo stende, ma il pallone finisce sui piedi di Pazzini che tira a botta sicura. Palla deviata in angolo da un difensore laziale, giusta l’applicazione della regola del vantaggio. Al 15′ l’episodio più contestato: El Shaarawy sta per entrare in area di rigore e viene atterrato da Candreva. Il fallo è fuori area e il pallone, perso dall’attaccante milanista dopo la caduta, sta per finire sui piedi di Dias: non è chiara occasione da gol. Rizzoli ed i suoi collaboratori, in evidente stato di indecisione totale, impiegano circa 4 minuti per decidere cosa fare e optano per l’espulsione del laziale. La partita si mette in discesa per il Milan che stava giocando meglio e forse non avrebbe neanche avuto bisogno dell’aiutone per battere la Lazio.

Al 40′ l’opera viene completata con un chiaro fallo di El Shaarawy su Pereirinha in occasione del vantaggio milanista. Il portoghese cerca di spazzare il pallone, ma viene ostacolato irregolarmente dal Faraone che interviene da dietro, in scivolata. La palla arriva a Pazzini, per l’ex interista è un gioco da ragazzi segnare.

A fine partita Petkovic e Tare fanno i complimenti al Milan, pur sottolineando gli errori di Rizzoli: “Ci sono stati diversi errori di Rizzoli - ha sottolineato Tare -, tra i quali l’espulsione di Candreva che mi è sembrata eccessiva, un fallo di El Shaarawy su Pereirinha in occasione del primo gol, ma questo non toglie nulla alla vittoria del Milan che ha vinto meritatamente“. Le parole del tecnico laziale sull’espulsione di Candreva.
“Tutti gli episodi sono andati a favore del Milan, ma comunque faccio i miei complimenti ai rossoneri per l’ottimo gioco e l’ottimo momento che stanno attraversando. Ma, francamente, una volta che siamo rimasti in dieci il Milan è stato superiore”.(Milan-Lazio 3-0 | La moviola, disastro Rizzoli)

MOVIOLA - L'episodio principale riguarda l'espulsione di Candreva che ha incautamente abbattuto El Shaarawy all'ingresso dell'area di rigore al 16'. Giusta la punizione dal limite, da esaminare attentamente la chiara occasione da gol. Pazzini reclama un calcio di rigore per un fallo di Radu che si attacca all'avversario mentre cerca di girare in porta una palla arrivata dalle sue parti. Sull' 1-0 del Milan da osservare l'intervento di El Shaarawy su Pereirinha nel momento in cui il difensore laziale prova a rinviare il pallone, da quell'intervento la palla arriva a Pazzini che mette la palla in rete.(Milan-Lazio 3-0: Pazzo show, è sorpasso - Goal.com)


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Moviola di Genoa-Milan 0-2 (Gazza)

*1. fallo di portanova sul Pazzo, damato mostra il giallo ma in Europa era da rosso diretto

2. colpo di testa di borriello, braccio di Niang.. fallo da rigore

3. fallo di granqvist su Balotelli, l'arbitro mostra il giallo ma il fallo era da arancione

4. spinta di Niang su granqvist.Era da rigore

5. bertolacci in scivolata a gamba tesa a altezza ginocchio su Muntari.. nemmeno ammonito era da rosso diretto

6. bovo insegue constant e gli rifila un calcione da dietro.. solo ammonito era da rosso diretto

7. nel parapiglia che porta all'espulsione di Constant, bovo infila volontariamente un dito in un occhio del francese.. nemmeno ammonito (sarebbe stato il secondo giallo) era da rosso diretto*


----------



## Harvey (9 Marzo 2013)

strano che poi il titolone parli solo dei rigori


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> strano che poi il titolone parli solo dei rigori



Fanno più notizia.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Noi due rigori contro, loro dovevano finirla in 7 a 25 minuti dalla fine, ditemi chi avrebbe vinto..


----------



## Hammer (9 Marzo 2013)




----------



## smallball (9 Marzo 2013)

serataccia x Damato e Luca Banti..disastrosi


----------



## rossovero (9 Marzo 2013)

I rigori si potevano anche dare, é vero, ma il comportamento dei genoani, che han picchiato come fabbri per vendetta, é da censura. In particolare é agghiacciante il fallo di Bertolacci.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Marzo 2013)

> fallo di granqvist su Balotelli, l'arbitro mostra il giallo ma il fallo era da arancione



è rosso tutta la vita, non scherziamo. non foss'altro che è stato inequivocabilmente volontario.


----------



## Harvey (9 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> è rosso tutta la vita, non scherziamo. non foss'altro che è stato inequivocabilmente volontario.



Infatti, tralasciando Portanova e Bovo che sono discrezionali (anche se falli da cani), i falli di Granqvist e Bertolacci sono da rosso e 3 giornate.


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

1. fallo di portanova sul Pazzo, damato mostra il giallo ma in Europa era da rosso diretto *In 10*

2. colpo di testa di borriello, braccio di Niang.. fallo da rigore *Ok 1-1*

3. fallo di granqvist su Balotelli, l'arbitro mostra il giallo ma il fallo era da arancione *In 9*

4. spinta di Niang su granqvist.Era da rigore. *Non era stato espulso? e cmq tanto rigore a me non sembra*

5. bertolacci in scivolata a gamba tesa a altezza ginocchio su Muntari.. nemmeno ammonito era da rosso diretto.* In 8*

6. bovo insegue constant e gli rifila un calcione da dietro.. solo ammonito era da rosso diretto *In 7*

7. nel parapiglia che porta all'espulsione di Constant, bovo infila volontariamente un dito in un occhio del francese.. nemmeno ammonito (sarebbe stato il secondo giallo) era da rosso diretto.


E alla fine noi abbiamo rubato...è sempre la stessa storia che palleeeee...


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Moviola di Genoa-Milan 0-2 (Gazza)
> 
> *1. fallo di portanova sul Pazzo, damato mostra il giallo ma in Europa era da rosso diretto
> 
> ...



Completamente daccordo. Ovvio che I giornali parlino solo dei rigori. Tutti rosicano che una squadra che I giornalisti in primis deridevano perche' considerata da retrocessione adesso faccia ricredere I molti scettici. Vedrete alla prossima sconfitta come si scateneranno sti miserabili invidiosi di gazzetta corriere e tuttosport. Rosicate!


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

su sky sta rifacendo la partita...gli interventi di portanova e granquist sono da espulsione tt la vita...non scherziamo...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

il fallo di bertolacci...mamma mia...


----------



## Sindaco (9 Marzo 2013)

Caccia all'uomo, macelleria messicana, chiamatela come volete.
Poi, dopo, molto dopo, possiamo metterci a parlare di rigori.


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

Se chiudevano il primo tempo in 8 con granqvist espulso prima del presunto fallo da rigore subito le chiacchiere stavano a zero...adesso si parla...gli altri si lamentano e giornali e tv ci marciano sopra...e noi passiamo per quelli che rubano come contro la lazio...l'espulsione di candreva alla fine c'era e si sono lamentati senza parlare del rigore su elsha di inizio partita....che palle mamma mia...sta cosa mi fa imbestialire...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2013)

Io non capisco come la spinta di Niang su Granqvist possa essere rigore.
Cioè,in quale universo parallelo uno di 75 Kg riesce,appoggiando il braccio ed applicando una minima forza,a scagliare in aria uno di 82 kg,facendogli fare pure una capriola?
ROTFL


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non capisco come la spinta di Niang su Granqvist possa essere rigore.
> Cioè,in quale universo parallelo uno di 75 Kg riesce,appoggiando il braccio ed applicando una minima forza,a scagliare in aria uno di 82 kg,facendogli fare pure una capriola?
> ROTFL



quoto, fosse successo a pazzini gli avrebbero dato il fallo contro visto come lo trattano gli arbitri


----------



## Graxx (9 Marzo 2013)

E quindi alla fine è un misero rigore per il genoa che però doveva chiudere il primo tempo in 8...uno non molto attento o di parte dice che noi abbiamo rubato...e io mi sn rotto le balle...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Marzo 2013)

partita falsata dalla mancata espulsione di Portanova... solo per questo non si dovrebbero prendere in considerazione gli errori successivi, rigore per loro e altre 2 espulsioni.
Partita che avremmo dominato.


----------



## tamba84 (11 Marzo 2013)

ecco la moviola per genoa-milan

GENOA-MILAN 0-2 (arbitro Damato) – Direzione semplicemente disastrosa, soprattutto per i padroni di casa che si lamentano per tre rigori non fischiati. Scontento anche il Milan, furente per i troppi falli ‘concessi’ ai giocatori di Ballardini come l’entrataccia di Portanova su Pazzini (arancione tendente al rosso). Il Grifone protesta al 26’ quando Zapata colpisce il pallone con la mano in area, ma il direttore di gara valuta involontario il tocco del colombiano. Discorso analogo quando al 33’, Niang colpisce la sfera sempre col braccio e sempre in area: ma per Damato non è rigore. Errore clamoroso, come quando pochi minuti lascia correre ancora su Niang in area, per una spinta netta su Grandqvist. In conclusione, due calci di rigore piuttosto netti quelli di Niang) non assegnati al Genoa, e un altro (quello di Zapata) dubbio. I rossoblù vengono però graziati dal fischietto di Barletta che, dopo Portanova, grazia anche lo stesso Grandqvist (entrata dura su Balotelli) e Bertolacci (gamba tesa sul ginocchio di Muntari). Infine il caso Bovo-Constant: i due se le danno di santa ragione, ma a pagare è solo (giustamente) il rossonero per doppia ammonizione; ma anche Bovo avrebbe meritato il rosso molto prima. Flamini cade in area, ma Damato – almeno questa volta – prende la decisione giusta e ammonisce il francese per simulazione.(Serie A - La moviola: Roma e Genoa infuriate - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)

Genoa - Milan finisce 2 a 0 in favore dei rossoneri, una partita nella quale alla squadra di Allegri va bene quasi tutto, compreso un gol di Pazzini segnato da infortunato, con una gamba sola, e il Genoa che viene fermato da un palo su una punizione di Bovo che aveva superato Abbiati. Il portiere del Milan para tutto, quando non ci arriva ci pensa il legno. Non è successo solo questo in Genoa - Milan, anzi. Nel primo tempo sono ben tre i rigori reclamati dai giocatori e dal pubblico senza che Damato e i suoi assistenti d’area si facciano persuadere della necessità di fischiare. Due di questi sono calci di rigore “solari”, un fallo di mano di Niang sul colpo di testa di Borriello che la ributta in mezzo e una spinta, nettissima, sempre del francesino su Granqvist che cercava di raggiungere il pallone su una punizione dalla trequarti.
C’è poco da discutere, sono due calci di rigore, ma Damato (mal coadiuvato da guardalinee e giudice di porta) lascia correre. Poi si entra nell’ambito del soggettivo per quanto riguarda altri due episodi, protagonista Zapata. Il colombiano spintona al limite dell’area Bertolacci, che cade fuori dal perimetro dei 16 metri. Fallo veniale, per carità, ma abbiamo visto concedere rigori “peggiori”. Sempre il centrale rossonero è anche autore del secondo tocco di mano in area, sempre lo zampino dell’attivissimo Granqvist. Il genoano allunga la traiettoria del pallone, Zapata la colpisce con il braccio, anche se cerca di ritrarlo quando la frittata è fatta, il contatto è evidente. Si può discutere sulla volontarietà, ma è un fatto che si tratti del quarto episodio più che sospetto nell’area del Milan in 45 minuti, il quarto ad essere ignorato dall’arbitro che preferisce lasciar giocare.
Statisticamente complicato, eppure succede. Altra sorpresa? La grande “sportività” di Davide Ballardini nel post partita. Un allenatore che perde 2 a 0 una partita nella quale avrebbe potuto beneficiare di almeno 2 rigori in favore di solito ha un altro tipo di atteggiamento, invece il tecnico del Genoa ha un bel sorriso stampato sul viso e commenta serafico:
Cosa devo dire? Questi sono due rigori, basta (spinta di Niang su Granqvist e fallo di mano di Zapata, ndr). Poi se gli arbitri non li danno ci può anche stare, ma sono due rigori. Ah, il mano di Niang? Che dire? Non c’è due senza tre allora.
Le homepage dei siti sportivi non sottolineano i torti arbitrali subiti dai padroni di casa mettendoli in evidenza, c’è giusto il Corriere dello Sport con un box nel taglio basso con i fermo immagine del mani di Niang, ma poco altro. D’altra parte Massimiliano Allegri, nonostante una lunga intervista su Sky, non è nemmeno costretto a dire la sua sugli episodi. I commentatori non ritengono necessario parlare della moviola prima delle 23.05 passate subito dopo aver congedato con gli “auguri per la partita con il Barcellona” l’allenatore della squadra stasera vittoriosa. Sono scelte, per carità, ma non sono queste le scene cui siamo abituati ad assistere.(Genoa - Milan finisce 2 a 0 in favore dei rossoneri, una partita nella quale alla squadra di Allegri va bene quasi tutto, compreso un gol di Pazzini segnato da infortunato, con una gamba sola, e il Genoa che viene fermato da un palo su una punizione di Bovo che aveva superato Abbiati. Il portiere del Milan para tutto, quando non ci arriva ci pensa il legno. Non è successo solo questo in Genoa - Milan, anzi. Nel primo tempo sono ben tre i rigori reclamati dai giocatori e dal pubblico senza che Damato e i suoi assistenti d’area si facciano persuadere della necessità di fischiare. Due di questi sono calci di rigore “solari”, un fallo di mano di Niang sul colpo di testa di Borriello che la ributta in mezzo e una spinta, nettissima, sempre del francesino su Granqvist che cercava di raggiungere il pallone su una punizione dalla trequarti.
C’è poco da discutere, sono due calci di rigore, ma Damato (mal coadiuvato da guardalinee e giudice di porta) lascia correre. Poi si entra nell’ambito del soggettivo per quanto riguarda altri due episodi, protagonista Zapata. Il colombiano spintona al limite dell’area Bertolacci, che cade fuori dal perimetro dei 16 metri. Fallo veniale, per carità, ma abbiamo visto concedere rigori “peggiori”. Sempre il centrale rossonero è anche autore del secondo tocco di mano in area, sempre lo zampino dell’attivissimo Granqvist. Il genoano allunga la traiettoria del pallone, Zapata la colpisce con il braccio, anche se cerca di ritrarlo quando la frittata è fatta, il contatto è evidente. Si può discutere sulla volontarietà, ma è un fatto che si tratti del quarto episodio più che sospetto nell’area del Milan in 45 minuti, il quarto ad essere ignorato dall’arbitro che preferisce lasciar giocare.
Statisticamente complicato, eppure succede. Altra sorpresa? La grande “sportività” di Davide Ballardini nel post partita. Un allenatore che perde 2 a 0 una partita nella quale avrebbe potuto beneficiare di almeno 2 rigori in favore di solito ha un altro tipo di atteggiamento, invece il tecnico del Genoa ha un bel sorriso stampato sul viso e commenta serafico:
Cosa devo dire? Questi sono due rigori, basta (spinta di Niang su Granqvist e fallo di mano di Zapata, ndr). Poi se gli arbitri non li danno ci può anche stare, ma sono due rigori. Ah, il mano di Niang? Che dire? Non c’è due senza tre allora.
Le homepage dei siti sportivi non sottolineano i torti arbitrali subiti dai padroni di casa mettendoli in evidenza, c’è giusto il Corriere dello Sport con un box nel taglio basso con i fermo immagine del mani di Niang, ma poco altro. D’altra parte Massimiliano Allegri, nonostante una lunga intervista su Sky, non è nemmeno costretto a dire la sua sugli episodi. I commentatori non ritengono necessario parlare della moviola prima delle 23.05 passate subito dopo aver congedato con gli “auguri per la partita con il Barcellona” l’allenatore della squadra stasera vittoriosa. Sono scelte, per carità, ma non sono queste le scene cui siamo abituati ad assistere.(Genoa - Milan 0-2 Moviola: almeno due calci di rigore negati su Granqvist e con il mani di Niang


----------



## tamba84 (18 Marzo 2013)

moviola di milan-palermo
MILAN-PALERMO 2-0— Peruzzo di Schio 
Due le decisioni importanti prese da Peruzzo. In avvio l’arbitro concede un rigore al Milan per la trattenuta di Aronica su Balotelli. Il Palermo protesta, ma il fallo è evidente. Semmai in Italia l’abitudine è di considerare normale la marcatura tenendo la maglia dell’avversario: non è così e in Europa sono punite in modo sistematico. Al minuto 30 rosanero infuriati per la mancata espulsione di Zapata dopo un tocco di mano volontario a impedire che il lancio di Kurtic arrivi a Ilicic, ma il giallo è corretto. Il rosso diretto deve essere mostrato quando s’interrompe una chiara occasione da gol (si continua a fare confusione con ultimo uomo) e uno dei parametri chiave spiegati più volte dall’Uefa è il pieno possesso del pallone. Zapata ferma un passaggio a mezz’aria diretto sì a Ilicic che però avrebbe dovuto stoppare il pallone e poi cercare la porta. Troppe ipotesi: la chiara occasione da rete deve essere immediata. Ecco perché è okay il giallo. (Moviola: Milan, rigore ok, Zapata da giallo. Napoli-Atalanta: fallo su Zuniga fuori area - La Gazzetta dello Sport)


----------



## Graxx (18 Marzo 2013)

molti dicevano che zapata era da rosso...ma io davo la stessa spiegazione della gazzetta...ottimo


----------



## tamba84 (1 Aprile 2013)

CHIEVO-MILAN 0-1 — Celi di Campobasso 
Prestazione positiva di Domenico Celi sotto gli occhi del designatore Stefano Braschi. Il Chievo si lamenta per qualche punizione fischiata in favore del Milan, ma l’unico vero errore dell’arbitro è un tocco con il braccio non visto (oppure giudicato involontario) da parte di De Sciglio fuori dall’area di rigore. Era, invece, da sanzionare. A proposito di lamentele, quelle gialloblù partono proprio sul gol del Milan nato da un calcio da fermo concesso per l’entrata di Cesar su SuperMario. Il difensore la considera corretta, ma non può esserlo il “blocco” che attua per impedirne il movimento. Per il resto: okay l’ammonizione a Balotelli che entra dritto su Guana. Nella ripresa espulso Dainelli per un doppio giallo, il secondo per una scivolata sulle gambe di Balotelli che lo aveva saltato. Ammonito per proteste Cesar dopo l’ennesimo duello con Balotelli che costringe al fallo anche Andreolli: era diffidato, salterà la trasferta di Udine.(Moviola. All'Inter manca un rigore, ma è anche viziato il gol di Palacio - La Gazzetta dello Sport)

CHIEVO-MILAN 0-1 (arbitro: Celi di Bari) Giallo a Balotelli al 16', con Supermario che va dritto su Guana, per quanto riguarda il gol del Milan ci sta il fallo di Cesar su Balotelli da cui nasce la punizione mentre Montolivo è in posizione regolare al momento della battuta. Al Chievo manca una punizione nel finale di primo tempo quando De Sciglio intercetta col braccio un cross di Frey dalla destra. Alla mezz'ora della ripresa Puggioni esce su Ambrosini, anticipando nettamente il centrocampista rossonero. Poco dopo espulso Dainelli: giuste entrambe le ammonizioni, tutte due per falli su Balotelli(Serie A - Moviola: Balotelli a terra, ok i gialli al Chievo - Yahoo! Eurosport IT)


----------



## de sica (7 Aprile 2013)

Tagliavento è stato scandaloso.Voglio vedere chi parla adesso dei fiorentini


----------



## tamba84 (7 Aprile 2013)

poi metterò tutte le moviole, ma intanto per oggi vi voglio chiedere voi cosa ne pensate? c'era l'espulsione per noi? e i 2 rigori non dati? (uno netto uno ho letto su abate) e i 2 rigori per i viola?


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Aprile 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> poi metterò tutte le moviole, ma intanto per oggi vi voglio chiedere voi cosa ne pensate? c'era l'espulsione per noi? e i 2 rigori non dati? (uno netto uno ho letto su abate) e i 2 rigori per i viola?



L'espulsione non c'era.
I due rigori viola forse a sommarli ne fanno uno.
I nostri c'erano entrambi, solari.


----------



## MisterBet (7 Aprile 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Tagliavento è stato scandaloso.Voglio vedere chi parla adesso dei fiorentini



Tutti, sono tutti abituati a parlare contro il Milan a prescindere dal fatto che il computo degli episodi arbitrali ci favorisca o meno...


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Aprile 2013)




----------



## de sica (8 Aprile 2013)

Guarda quel pezzo di sterco di tagliavento com'era posizionato!! Allucinante


----------



## rossovero (8 Aprile 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Guarda quel pezzo di sterco di tagliavento com'era posizionato!! Allucinante



***** p****** (gli asterischi me li sono messi da solo). È vero!! Non ci sono insulti abbastanza validi per una persona del genere.
Per il resto la mia modesta opinione é: espulsione esagerata (c´era il giallo), rigore su Llajic assolutamente no, rigore su Cuadrado piú sí che no, rigore su Abate piú no che sí, mentre il fallo di mano si commenta con la foto sopra...


----------



## tamba84 (8 Aprile 2013)

per un mio amico muntari andava espulso

che ne pensate?


----------



## Bawert (8 Aprile 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> per un mio amico muntari andava espulso
> 
> che ne pensate?



Il tuo amico é gobbo, piuttosto é Aquilani che ha pestato tutta la partita.


----------



## tamba84 (9 Aprile 2013)

*per la 878978978970728789798927979872878979879879879878972087987897897298798079709 volta basta con i copia ed incolla. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## tamba84 (15 Aprile 2013)

*per la 878978978970728789798927979872878979879879879878972087987897897298798079709 volta basta con i copia ed incolla. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## tamba84 (24 Aprile 2013)

*per la 7987897897897897 basta copia ed incolla bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Ancora non mi va giù, comunque, la partita contro la fiorentina. Non solo per il rigore regalato a loro e non dato a noi, ma anche perché nella partita precedente c'era l'espulsione di Cuadrado per doppio giallo e non l'ha data (Cuadrado già ammonito fa fallo da rigore e NON viene ammonito di nuovo).


----------



## tamba84 (29 Aprile 2013)

moviola per milan-catania

*per la 878978978970728789 volta basta con i copia ed incolla. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## danyaj87 (29 Aprile 2013)

Il primo per noi non è mai rigore, non spariamo vangate di ca..te il fallo di Boa potrebbe starci, se avessi fischiato tutti quelli prima, che non ha fischiato, ed in questo caso è stato coerente, non attacco l'arbitro per aver voluto esasperare il gioco, certo il **** è che non fischi un fallo e subito ti capita il gol, **** dell'arbitro appunto. Nel compenso una direzione buona secondo me, non dimentichiamoci che il portiere catanese ha fatto il bello e cattivo tempo.


----------



## Graxx (29 Aprile 2013)

il rigore di legrottaglie per me c'è...braccio largo...non ci sn dubbi...come c'è il fallo di boateng su gomez...netto...1 torto per uno non fa male a nessuno...


----------



## tamba84 (6 Maggio 2013)

*per la 293922849824 volta basta con i copia ed incolla. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## tamba84 (10 Maggio 2013)

*per la 8789789789707287897 volta basta con i copia ed incolla. Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------

